
HP's TouchPad Behind Delays in Facebook iPad App Launch? - ColinWright
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/30/hps-touchpad-behind-delays-in-facebook-ipad-app-launch/
======
X-Istence
The Facebook app on the TouchPad is not all that it is cracked up to be. For
one, you can't associate it with an account if that account has SSL turned on,
and the second is that it doesn't let me get at the content I want to see
quickly and easily.

I stopped using Facebook on my Touchpad almost as soon as I had started using
it. I wonder how it has changed now that FB started their whole new ticker
shenanigans.

------
chugger
Wouldn't surprise me if it was true. marc andreessen sits on the board of both
companies HP and Facebook.

